# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Çevre ve İnsan >  Yarasa Gübresi ve Faydaları, Yarasa Gübresi : Gözleri görmeyen milyonlarca yarasanın

## anau

*Yarasa Gübresi ve Faydaları*
Yarasa Gübresi : Gözleri görmeyen milyonlarca yarasanın mucizevi bir şekilde gece karanlığında böcekleri avlayarak 5 de 1 ini kendi bünyesi için kullanıp kalanını fermente için en uygun ortam olan yuvalandıkları mağaralarda biriktirmesi sonucu oluşan, içerisinde bütün elementleri ve izelementlerin tamamını beher miktarda barındıran,organik madde ve humik fulvik asit oranı yüksek, doğal fosforun hammaddesi olarak kabul gören, doğal kalsiyum ve protein kaynağı, toprak için faydalı bakteriler ve mantarlar içeren, verim ve lezzet arttırıcı aktivatör işlevi gören böcek özütü olduğu için hiç bir laboratuvarın yapamayacağı organik bitki besini ve toprak düzenleyicisidir.


Yarasa Gübresi % 100 DOĞAL ORGANİK BİTKİ BESİNİDİR. İçeriğinde ki element ve iz elementlerin tamamı organiktir. Organik tarımda kullanılabilecek en ideal organik gübre YARASA GÜBRESİDİR. Tavuk gübresi, büyükbaş hayvan gübresi vs organik olarak kabul edilmez. Çünkü tavuk çiftliklerinde yetiştirilen kümes hayvanları organik beslenmezler. Büyükbaş hayvan yetiştiriciliğinde de durum böyledir. Bu gübrelerin organik kabul edilmesi için üretimin organik yapılması gerekir, oysa yarasalar doğal yollardan besinlerini kendileri bulurlar. Diğer hayvansal gübrelerle kıyaslanamayacak özelliklere sahiptir.
Zengin mineral yapısı, yarasanın beslenme ve sindirim şeklinden kaynaklanır. Yarasa gübresi; fosfor, kalsiyum, azot, potasyum, organik maddenin yapı taşı karbon, humik+fulvik asit vb. elementleri bünyesinde barındırır. Toprakta organik karbonun depolanması toprağın verimliliğini olumlu yönde etkileyerek sürdürülebilir üretim için bir anahtar görevi görür. 
Diğer gübrelere göre çok küçük miktarlarda daha fazla verim sağlar. Konsantre olarak da tanımlayabileceğimiz bu gübre, böceklerden oluşmasından dolayı zengin içeriği ile doğanın bize bahşettiği bir mucizedir.
Yaratıcı her şeyi insanların yararı ve kullanımı için yaratmıştır. Hiç bir canlı veya cansız boşuna yaratılmamıştır. Yarasanın ekosistemde insanoğluna en büyük yararı sivrisineklerin ve diğer böceklerin aşırı üremesini engellemesidir. Doğada ki her şey sistematik bir biçimde işlemektedir. Düşündüğümüz de yarasa dünyada sayıca en fazla bulunan hayvanlar içinde ilk sıralardadır, ayrıca mağaralarda koloni olarak yaşarlar ve mağaralar fermente için uygun ortamlardır. Bu hayvanlar bin yıllardır insanlık için doğal fabrikalarda gübre biriktirmeye devam etmektedirler. Bütün koşullar gübrenin birikmesi için bir mucizedir. Eğer yarasalar diğer kuşlar gibi doğada dağınık yaşasalardı gübrenin birikmesi imkansız olurdu. Yarasalar sayıca bu kadar çok olmasa gübre birikimi olmazdı. Diğer bir şaşırtıcı olay yarasalar yediklerinin tamamını kendilerine harcamazlar %15 ini hazım edip, % 85 ini dışkı olarak bırakırlar, geceleri beslendikten sonra yuvalarına dönünceye kadar gübreyi bırakmazlar. Gübrenin birikimi on binlerce yıldır sürmektedir, topraklarımızın veriminin bir hayli düştüğü ve üreticilerimizin verimsizlikten şikayet ettiği şu dönemde karşımıza çıkması ise ayrı bir tevafuktur.
YARASA GÜBRESİNİN BAŞLICA FAYDALARI VE ÖZELLİKLERİ 
Organik yarasa gübresi doğal ortamdan alınmış Yarasa dışkısının son derece teknolojik kontrollü işlenmesi ile elde edilir.
 Azot Fosfor ve Potasyum içerir organik fosforun hammaddesidir.
 Organik madde oranı yüksektir.
 Tuzluluğa neden olmaz.
 İçerdiği oranlarla ürünlerde sağlıklı, doğal ve hızlı bir büyüme sağlar, lezzet ve aroma verir.
 Kokusuzdur, çevreyi kirletmez.
 İçeriğinde bulunan doğal kalsiyum sayesinde ürünün raf ömrünü arttırır.
 Kullanımı kolaydır.
 Su ile karıştırılabilir ve toprağa nüfuzunu kolayca sağlanabilir.
 Toprağın su tutma kapasitesini yükseltir.
 Toprağı havalandırır.
 Uzun süre etkisini korur.
 Kuru şartlarda uzun süre depolanabilir.
 pH'ı düzenler. Bitkinin direncini arttırır hastalanmasını önler.
 Dünyada çok az bulunan organik gübrelerin başında gelir.
 Hazır besin olduğundan bitki tarafından hızla alınabilir.


KULLANIM ALANLARI NELERDİR?
- Toprağın Hazırlık Aşamasında,
- Kök Gübresi Olarak,
- Seralarda,
- Sebze ve Meyve Üretiminde,
- Bahçe ve Tarlalarda,
- Bağlarda,
- Park Bahçe ve Meydanlara Dikilen Bitkilerde,
- Çimlendirmede ve Çevre Düzenlemelerinde,
- Çay üretiminde,
- Kültür Mantarı üretiminde,
- Fındık üretiminde,
- Süs bitkileri ve saksı çiçeklerinde

----------

